# Dead Leg Problems



## daismith906 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ive got a 9month old black lab and for the past 2weeks if he lies/ sits down on one leg for a few hours he seems to have a slight limp when waking.

It doesnt happen all the time and hes normally back to normally after 5minutes or so and giving the leg a good rub, but during this time he puts little pressure down on the leg and hobbles around.

It happens to both legs depending on how he sits/ lies down (he sits in a real odd way, tucking one leg under his bum as such)

Is this just a deadleg or should i be worried??

Going to the vets tomorrow to get him checked out.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi. I will be honest and say iv not had this with mine,except for an old lab who was a bit achey in old age.Is your dog healthy in all other ways? Did he come from KC reg litter where the parents had hip scores? It could just be thats hes growing lots at this age,but its good you are getting him checked tomorrow,hopefully that will put your mind at rest. 
Make sure you dont over do the excercise at this age with your dog,or allow him upstairs/jumping etc.


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

You're doing the right thing getting him vet checked, it could be one of many things, and without seeing it folks can;t give you any real worthwhile diagnosis...

Good luck and tell us how he goes.


----------



## daismith906 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah he fine in all other ways and he came from a KC litter cant remember the exact scores but i know it was good.

He gets 2-3 small walk 20-30minutes per day just cant help but worry.


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Hopefully the vet will put your mind at rest tomorrow...


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Try not to worry,i know we all do,its only natural.But just wait to see what the vet says.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Our Cassie has this. She sits strange and if shes in that position for a while it takes her back leg abit of time to wake up. Shes okay when she gets going but she has a limp sometimes. Cassies a very active dog and the vet didnt seem concerned with her, so maybe its just how the dog sits? 

Hope ur boys okay though  good idea getting him checked out just incase x


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope all goes well at the vets today.

It could be any number of things, including just sitting awkwardly.
But it does need checking by a vet. Our wolfhound has damaged her cruciate ligament and that displayed itself with what appeared to be a dead leg. 

Good luck, let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## daismith906 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi everyone

Well we went to the vets saturday and after examing george she said there was a definant stiffness in his right back leg so she advised us to have an x-ray to see whats going on.

So we've arranged to have it thursday when he goes in for his neutering and go from there.

I was also advised to put him on a diet as his waist is slightly larger than it should be, not by much but the vet advised labs are best to remain thin due to them gaining weight easily.

So ill update thursday after the op.

Thanks


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi,Its good you had him checked over.I was hoping the vet visit would have put your mind at rest,but im sure you will still be worrying now until the xray. lets hope its nothing to worry about.
My boy Toby got quite chunky after his neutering,as they are prone to gaining after the op.We were advised to cut his food back by a third.It took a few months but we got the weight off in the end.
I do tend to try and keep them slightly thinner,as i worry about the hips etc.
Hope all goes well thursday,let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck for Thursday


----------



## daismith906 (Nov 30, 2009)

Right well dropped him at the vets this morning & just rang them now, hes had his operation and all went well.

However they said over the phone that the hip x-rays showed hip dysplasia and the vet will discuss treatment options with me when i go pick him up.

Will update after ive spoken to the vet on how we are to proceed, lucky i got some deccent insurance out when he was baby.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh no 
Hydrotherapy is good for these type of problems, does your insurance cover it?


----------



## daismith906 (Nov 30, 2009)

Dont know ive got argos platinum insurance so covered up to £7000 per condition per year.

Am off to the vets at 3pm so will know more then


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh no,im sorry to hear that.Make sure to arm yourself with lots of questions to ask your vet and get as much info as you can.
Im glad his op went ok,let us know how you get on later hun xxx


----------



## daismith906 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well the vet was very helpful and answered any questions i might have.

Looking at the xrays both rear hips were hardly in the socket so its a mircale its not causing him any pain or discomfort & lucky there no sign of arthritis.

The vet has now sent the xrays off to an ortho specialist for review but it looks like a total hip replacement might be the best course of action.

Going to do a bit more research while im waiting to hear from the specialist and go from there.

Thanks for all the kind words and help its most appreicated.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds as if your vet is on the ball.
It's going to be hard on you both over the next few months, but hopefully, you will both be able to enjoy normal life after that.
Good luck with it all, and let us know how you get on


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh bless him,iv not experienced this in a youngster(only bad hips in my old boy),so i cant offer anything useful.Theres lots of great members on here who,unfortuneatly,have had similar problems,so hopefully they will be along to help you through this.
Dig out your insurance and find out what it covers,you are going to need it with this.
oh such a shame,he's only a baby! Are you in contact with his breeder or litter mates at all,it may be wise to inform them too.
I will continue to follow your thread,and send you my best wishes.xx


----------

